# Sherscrub?



## JAYJAY

Anyone using Sherscrub (sherwin williams product)? We have been using it almost exclusively for our latest interiors. 

So far I am very impressed with brushabilty, touchups, etc... and the price is not bad either, around $16 a gallon.

Anyone experienced any problems with it?


----------



## Mantis

I havent used it, im still a bit too apprehensive about a $16/gal wall paint. Though I've talked to a couple locals who have tried it and havent heard anything really bad. They rate it above Pro-mar 200 flat. I know that's not saying much, but maybe ill try it on an apartment repaint or something.


----------



## nEighter

is absolute shieit.


----------



## nEighter

compared to their showcase it is thin, sucks, use more.. and it only cost me mid to low $13's. Def not a good product. thiin, doesn't cover for shiite and scks.


----------



## TJ Paint

just dont see how a $16/gal paint could be anygood. well maybe 20 yrs ago...


----------



## TJ Paint

Mantis said:


> I havent used it, im still a bit too apprehensive about a $16/gal wall paint. Though I've talked to a couple locals who have tried it and havent heard anything really bad. They rate it above Pro-mar 200 flat. I know that's not saying much, but maybe ill try it on an apartment repaint or something.


i like pro-mar 200. anybody else not like pro-mar? I mean, there are a few other paints I like better, but for the price I think its ok.


----------



## JAYJAY

Thin as in ceiling paint thin? Thin would not be a word I would use to describe or SHEET, but to each his own. I was told by Sherwin it was to be marketed as a $25-30 paint but they started the price so low they cant justify raising it. I prefer it over duration any day (most would disagree).


----------



## aaron61

TJ Paint said:


> i like pro-mar 200. anybody else not like pro-mar? I mean, there are a few other paints I like better, but for the price I think its ok.


what do you pay for Promar 200...$16??


----------



## capitalcity painting

JAYJAY said:


> Anyone using Sherscrub (sherwin williams product)? We have been using it almost exclusively for our latest interiors.
> 
> So far I am very impressed with brushabilty, touchups, etc... and the price is not bad either, around $16 a gallon.
> 
> Anyone experienced any problems with it?


I use it for ceiling paint all the time. Not for walls, and I only pay $11 gal ur getting screwed. I dont understand how anybody does not like duration it is super smooth.


----------



## DeanV

I do not understand how anyone can think Duration is smooth. It is the roughest feeling paint (to the touch and brushing) in matte that I have ever used.


----------



## JAYJAY

capitalcity painting said:


> I use it for ceiling paint all the time. Not for walls, and I only pay $11 gal ur getting screwed. I dont understand how anybody does not like duration it is super smooth.


Just checked our latest pricing, we are at $14, but I would definitely rate it better than the $2x.xx duration. Duration is very marginal, sets up too fast, have not found it to be very scrubable (have used in several rooms of my own home). At $11 your are getting a smokin' deal throw that stuff on your lower end residential and make some dough for crying out loud.


----------



## TJ Paint

aaron61 said:


> what do you pay for Promar 200...$16??


more than that. like $22 for eggshell


----------



## capitalcity painting

DeanV said:


> I do not understand how anyone can think Duration is smooth. It is the roughest feeling paint (to the touch and brushing) in matte that I have ever used.


Im saying smooth brushing it on. It goes on easy which makes us faster which is makes it worth the money. I have found that Satin fixes the problems that most people have with the matte. It feels good when dried and doesnt flash like the matte.


----------



## capitalcity painting

JAYJAY said:


> Just checked our latest pricing, we are at $14, but I would definitely rate it better than the $2x.xx duration. Duration is very marginal, sets up too fast, have not found it to be very scrubable (have used in several rooms of my own home). At $11 your are getting a smokin' deal throw that stuff on your lower end residential and make some dough for crying out loud.


Thats where alot of people go wrong with this product. Duration is not scrubable it is washable. I heard another painter say this locally that also lover sherscrub that why pay $33 for Duration when $11 sherscrub is scrubable too. With Duration it usually only takes a wet rag. Having said that Duration matte touches up for ****. I think that most of these higher end washable flats dry with a film over them that makes them washable and also makes them flash and hard to touch up.


----------



## aaron61

TJ Paint said:


> more than that. like $22 for eggshell



You might want to have your rep rework your pricing??

We use the Promar 200 eg-shel for almost all of our interior walls.


----------



## MJpainter

I have used Sher Scrub eggshell and it covers fantastic. It even touched up wonderfully. The stuff is thick as well, how can you say its thin. I have come to the conclusion that it borderlines on being to thick. Maybe my Sherwin uses a different formula:no:


----------



## Signature Painting

*Sher Scub*



JAYJAY said:


> Thin as in ceiling paint thin? Thin would not be a word I would use to describe or SHEET, but to each his own. I was told by Sherwin it was to be marketed as a $25-30 paint but they started the price so low they cant justify raising it. I prefer it over duration any day (most would disagree).


 
I am new to paint talk so I am not sure if I am replying or posting here. I happen to like Sher scrub and my contractor price is $ 23.00 a gallon. I am re entering the contracing market after being absent for five years and I know the more you buy the better the price you will get. I sure would love to get Sher scrub for $ 11.00 - $16.00 a gollon. I am going to have to push for a new price. I am very pleased with the product.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

What about Prpoerty Managment or Property Solution paint? Anybody using it?


----------



## RCP

Signature Painting said:


> I am new to paint talk so I am not sure if I am replying or posting here. I happen to like Sher scrub and my contractor price is $ 23.00 a gallon. I am re entering the contracing market after being absent for five years and I know the more you buy the better the price you will get. I sure would love to get Sher scrub for $ 11.00 - $16.00 a gollon. I am going to have to push for a new price. I am very pleased with the product.


Welcome to the forum, your reply is fine, although the thread is a few years old, so the some of the pricing info may not be up to date. 

Feel free to post an introduction here and practice your posting skills.
http://www.painttalk.com/f3/


----------



## jack pauhl

Omg. $23 for SherScrub. Ouch! Thinking around $8 or 9 by the five


----------



## CK_68847

I tried it on a spec house instead of what we normally use 200 egshell. The rep said it touches up well. I thought it touched up poorly. I had to fan almost everything to get it to blend. The 200 egshell touches up much better I think, and that isn't saying a whole lot.


----------



## CK_68847

TJ Paint said:


> i like pro-mar 200. anybody else not like pro-mar? I mean, there are a few other paints I like better, but for the price I think its ok.


We use a ton of promar 200. Most of our jobs are commercial so we prime and one coat and put the final coat on at the end. I have used a lot of different paints. I think promar 200 shapes up well against any of them. We use also us lot of speedhide from PPG as it is suppose to be similar to promar 200. I think the speedhide is junk compared to it. The 200 egshell use to touch up a lot better until they refomulated in 2003, but I would say it has more sheen now which is probably why it doesn't touch up as well.

On another note, most of jobs are now being speced for progreen 200 eghsel or semi gloss. They can actually tint their dark colors into the low voc promar 200 now. I used arura brown in the low voc promar 200 semigloss the other day and thought it actually covered pretty well in one coat for being a dark brownish red.


----------



## CK_68847

aaron61 said:


> what do you pay for Promar 200...$16??


 We pay 9 bucks for promar 200 egshel and 8.80 for speedhide. We were actually at 8.20 for sw 200 until the price increase. SW will keep slowly raising prices until you take a few big jobs away from them, and then somehow they come back and can get low again. When they raised our 200 egshell price up to 10 bucks a gallon they were charging us that if we bought a 5, but if we bought a gallon it was 16 dollars. You have to watch their pricing or they will screw you.


----------



## Rockford Il Painter

We use alot of Shurscrub if it's a two coat job otherwise we use Pro Mar 200 Low VOC. I like both products, but watch where we use it. Our price on Shurscrub flat is $14.00 and 200 Low VOC is $23.00.


----------



## generalpaint

Can you take a copy of pt forum to you local sw rep and get a lower price? Haha- ck, you're killing these guys paying $16-$20 for pm 200 and you are paying $8. I hope you guys arent working in the same town


----------



## CK_68847

generalpaint said:


> Can you take a copy of pt forum to you local sw rep and get a lower price? Haha- ck, you're killing these guys paying $16-$20 for pm 200 and you are paying $8. I hope you guys arent working in the same town


We are in central Nebraska. We stay outside of Lincoln and Omaha for the most part, and pretty much cover the rest of the state and do a lot of work in Kansas. I know we have the lowest prices on those two brands of paints in Nebraska. Those are probably our most two used products. The lowest I have heard painters getting 200 egshel for is in the 7 dollar range in Chicago. The union painters were getting it for around that price.

SW will try to rape us on other paints though. We use a lot of dtm oil which we get for cheap, but we had to get some dtm latex for a job and they tried charging 50 bucks a gallon. You have to watch them and their prices or they will try to let stuff like that slip by.


----------



## straight_lines

jack pauhl said:


> Omg. $23 for SherScrub. Ouch! Thinking around $8 or 9 by the five


My SW pricing is a freaking mess. I talked to my rep about a few interior product for commercial repaints, and he adjusted those to normal. 

Gonna have to go through every product I might conceive of using.


----------



## Wolfgang

CK_68847 said:


> We are in central Nebraska. We stay outside of Lincoln and Omaha for the most part, and pretty much cover the rest of the state and do a lot of work in Kansas. I know we have the lowest prices on those two brands of paints in Nebraska. Those are probably our most two used products. The lowest I have heard painters getting 200 egshel for is in the 7 dollar range in Chicago. The union painters were getting it for around that price.
> 
> SW will try to rape us on other paints though. We use a lot of dtm oil which we get for cheap, but we had to get some dtm latex for a job and they tried charging 50 bucks a gallon. You have to watch them and their prices or they will try to let stuff like that slip by.


Omaha here. All it ever took for me was to talk with my Rep or have the store personnel call him. Either I liked the pricing or I didn't, but usually we came to an agreement.


----------



## CK_68847

Wolfgang said:


> Omaha here. All it ever took for me was to talk with my Rep or have the store personnel call him. Either I liked the pricing or I didn't, but usually we came to an agreement.


They dropped the 50 dollar a gallon price down to the dtm oil price, but it's little things like that you have to watch. Actually central Nebraska didn't have a rep forever. The rep we have from SW and PPG are both pretty good guys. They will do what they can. I think the problem starts at the top with the district manager Bill Colburn.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

My SW store is ripping me off! 28.99 per gal for 200 eggshell. That's my 10% discount. I'm tired of them. They want to sell paint so bad, but make the price up as they go along. Gdamn price gougers! I'm tired of buying overpriced paints to pay a bunch of suits salaries. Alol paint stores prices are unreal. Why would any HO even think about going in them. SW can keep there free lunch.


----------



## RCP

You guys really need need to talk to your rep. Do you have a commercial account set up? Their discount system is kind of wacky, but if you sit down with your rep you can negotiate prices on the products you use the most.


----------



## generalpaint

I would be the first to admit we have some pricing issues. I would check that 10% off deal though as that does sound as if someone has opened you a retail account- a.k.a "preferred customer" accounts designed for home owners to open and receive 10% off, plus coupons through email etc.- What all you guys are describing with the huge discripency in pricing on similiar products to similiar type customers is tough to understand. I lost a customer because he told me we were taking advantage of him over the years since he didnt ever complain. Dont forget the squeaky wheel gets the grease.

Just remember that your local SW manager has little to no control over pricing. Everything has to go through an approval process so be as patient as you can.


----------



## One Coat Coverage

Your prices will go up within a couple of months after negotiating them down. Personally, I got tired of complaining about prices a loooong time ago. The only way you will get really low prices is if you spend 30k+ per year. 

I keep a 2-4 guy crew busy year round and I still only spent 15K in 2010.

I don't complain about the prices and guess what, my home store gives out my card constantly. I'm literally getting calls all of the time from people that either walked into or called SW and asked for a painter.

I even get referred by a couple of other stores that I only go to occasionally.

I've gotten tens of thousands of dollars worth of work through SW over the ten years I've been in business.

If you guys really want cheap paint, then go to HD. The Gliddon they sell is cheap even before a contractor discount.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> My SW store is ripping me off! 28.99 per gal for 200 eggshell. That's my 10% discount. I'm tired of them. They want to sell paint so bad, but make the price up as they go along. Gdamn price gougers! I'm tired of buying overpriced paints to pay a bunch of suits salaries. Alol paint stores prices are unreal. Why would any HO even think about going in them. SW can keep there free lunch.


I couldn't agree more... I'd like to do more business with my neighborhood SW store because they have super customer service, but at the same I think I should get more than a buck per gallon off when I buy a 5. It's terrific that they cater to the big boys with larger discounts, however what really is my incentive to use their materials when my pricing is so similar to Joe homeowner's?


----------



## NCPaint1

generalpaint said:


> I would be the first to admit we have some pricing issues.
> 
> Lame
> 
> I would check that 10% off deal though as that does sound as if someone has opened you a retail account- a.k.a "preferred customer" accounts designed for home owners to open and receive 10% off, plus coupons through email etc.-
> 
> Lamer
> 
> 
> What all you guys are describing with the huge discripency in pricing on similiar products to similiar type customers is tough to understand.
> 
> Lamest excuse ever. Seriously? You're telling me SW, in all their magnificent benevolence doesnt have a team of people reading numbers and figures, and constantly staying up to date on these things? I call BS
> 
> I lost a customer because he told me we were taking advantage of him over the years since he didnt ever complain.
> 
> All I can say is Thank You
> 
> Dont forget the squeaky wheel gets the grease.
> 
> Poor way to run a business
> 
> 
> Just remember that your local SW manager has little to no control over pricing. Everything has to go through an approval process so be as patient as you can.
> 
> Yes, and whilst they monkey around playing games, they lose business.



UGH :no:


----------



## NCPaint1

AbsolutePainting said:


> I couldn't agree more... I'd like to do more business with my neighborhood SW store because they have super customer service, but at the same I think I should get more than a buck per gallon off when I buy a 5. It's terrific that they cater to the big boys with larger discounts, however what really is my incentive to use their materials when my pricing is so similar to Joe homeowner's?


In a nutshell: Over the past decade or so, probably longer, they've given everything away so cheaply because they were trying to gain market share. Now they have it. They relied on volume. Well, the volume is gone...so how do they maintain you ask? Raise prices of course. What can you do about it?.....Nothing :thumbsup: Buy more product...you want a better price, spend more money.

Im not bashing, im just telling it like it is and not sugar coating.


----------



## RCP

NC, how do you adjust your pricing/discounts?
I thought generalpaint made some good points. As far as I understand, there are two different types of accounts at SW, retail, where you get slight discounts and promos, usually a cash account, and commercial where you have a credit line and get deep discounts on some products. Every year I get a printout from my rep (not store manager) and sit down and adjust prices, getting great discounts on products we use a lot of and smaller discounts on other items. When we do larger jobs (usually multifamily units), I can even get a better price for that job. I'd rather have that than across the board %.


----------



## NCPaint1

RCP said:


> NC, how do you adjust your pricing/discounts?
> I thought generalpaint made some good points. As far as I understand, there are two different types of accounts at SW, retail, where you get slight discounts and promos, usually a cash account, and commercial where you have a credit line and get deep discounts on some products. Every year I get a printout from my rep (not store manager) and sit down and adjust prices, getting great discounts on products we use a lot of and smaller discounts on other items. When we do larger jobs (usually multifamily units), I can even get a better price for that job. I'd rather have that than across the board %.


We have a standard contractor price. The only extra discounts we offer are based on quantity purchases, and they're no secret. All of my contractors know the price, and they know how to get a bigger discount. I never get any complaints about Company "X" getting a better price than Company "Y". On the rare occasion that it happens, I show them the volume discounts based on quantity. Theres no haggling...no stress..and I love it. 

Nobody ever has to go over their invoices with a fine tooth comb. We keep our contractor pricing at rock bottom all the time, we dont gouge one guy to make up for another. :no:


It just makes things easier. Many years ago we had a tiered system. All it created was animosity and 0 loyalty. The days of nasty phone calls, and constant explanations are gone.


----------



## Bender

gp said:


> Dont forget the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


Thats a terrible business model. I read that as, "Yeah, we're gouging you, but unless you complain we'll keep gouging you."


----------



## NCPaint1

Bender said:


> Thats a terrible business model. I read that as, "Yeah, we're gouging you, but unless you complain we'll keep gouging you."


That was kinda my take as well....Their business model works well for me :whistling2:


----------



## CK_68847

NCPaint1 said:


> In a nutshell: Over the past decade or so, probably longer, they've given everything away so cheaply because they were trying to gain market share. Now they have it. They relied on volume. Well, the volume is gone...so how do they maintain you ask? Raise prices of course. What can you do about it?.....Nothing :thumbsup: Buy more product...you want a better price, spend more money.
> 
> Im not bashing, im just telling it like it is and not sugar coating.


If you buy enough you can do something about it. About 5 to 7 years ago the manager in one of the towns we buy did a pretty poor job. We took a lot more business to Diamond Vogel and PPG. We cut in half what we bought from SW. The manager was fired and our prices went down. We quit buying a lot of paint from them two years ago again because they kept raising their prices. Somehow, they were able to beat PPG prices, on certain products we use a lot, after we quit buying a lot of paint from them. I am sure this cycle will continue every few years or so. It is what it is.


----------



## generalpaint

First things first- I was just trying to help explain to whoever was just getting the 10% discount that it was possible that someone entered his account wrong.

Second- I dont believe that any of my comments would suggest that I agree with Sw pricing practices. I am sure that NC's store pricing practices of one contractors discount to all is less stressful than the way we try and do it, but obviously we have decided to go after the market differently. My squeaky wheel comment in no way describes a business model either, a bunch of posts on this website have people describing meeting with a rep or manager to discuss pricing.


----------



## mcradice

It's no secret that different customers and/or markets command different price points. But, Sherscrub is an entry-level production flat that is marketed as an INEXPENSIVE, value-engineered alternative. As in cheap! In my market, cheap paints go for 12 or so.


----------



## paintpimp

*Different twist?*

Just throwing this out there. Granted retail versus service industry are different.

Do you use same pricing when bidding all jobs?
Bid the same if it is a one time small job?
Bid the same if you need to do mutliple surfaces?
Bid the same if you are one of two people bidding?
Bid the same if you are one of 9 people bidding?
Bid the same if you are bidding in a rural area or metro area?
Bid the same for a big opportunity customer (large home builder) versus a one time remodel job?
If you are an aggressive expanding business and want to open up another office, do you reinvest in your company, or start from scratch? Do both locations bid identical? One is metro, one rural.
Do you advertise the same in each market? 
Bid the same in a wealthy market or poor market?
Give free service to gain more business from client?
Expect maybe a little more than the common painter for the work you do?
Do paint costs, fuel, employee wages (raises), maintenance, advertising affect your overall bids?

Just a few questions to think about.:001_unsure:


----------



## straight_lines

I will put it like this. Using SW used to be a great convince for me, as was Duron which is why I loved them both. One thing that was a large part of that was being able to go anywhere and get paint no worries just like my home store. 

If thats gone there really is no reason to not deal with the local BM dealer, unless I need a specific product.


----------



## Windy Painters

My ProMar 200 flat is 18.49 $/g


----------



## chrisn

my dog is better than your's


----------

